# New here!



## Sunflower21 (Jun 25, 2020)

Separating after 27 years of marriage. Anyone else in that boat?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Welcome! Been there, done that, after 24 years - but that was many years ago.


----------



## Me in CLE (Jun 26, 2020)

Sunflower21 said:


> Separating after 27 years of marriage. Anyone else in that boat?


possibly in the same boat here. 14 years though. Sorry. It is very difficult. Stay true to yourself


----------



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

No, but sadly if something doesn't change, I will be after 30 years of marriage.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Greetings. Anything we can help you with?


----------



## Mary L (Jun 26, 2020)

MattMatt said:


> Greetings. Anything we can help you with?


My entire life! lol 
Kidding, but it feels like it right now. 
i am just trying to find answers. Healing. And this may be apart of it. 
ive looked and read quite a bit. Seems like I am not alone, sadly.
Thank you for asking.


----------

